# Dankung Western Sniper



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

After the Canadian postal strike ended, I received a package from Dankung. In the package was a Western Sniper, with a folding wrist brace:










http://www.dankung.c...race-p-418.html

Unlike most (all) other Dankung slingshots, this one is made in aluminum. The finish is excellent, and it feels very good in my hands. It is made to take two tubes per side. The tubes have ball bearings in the end and are fed through slotted holes in the forks. When you draw, the balls wedge firmly into the holes. There is an extra layer of tubing over the ball bearings. So attachment is quick and easy, but very firm. It came with two sets of bands ... a set of yellow tubes and a set of red tubes. I have been using only the yellow tubes at this point.

The opening between forks is 2.5 inches (6.4 cm), which is a little wide for my taste. In comparison, the fork opening on the Agile Toucan is only 2 inches (5 cm).

So far I have fired a bit over 100 shots. Frankly, I am impressed. It is light, and the wrist brace works well ... particularly welcome to my arthritic hands. I tried shooting with the sideways hold, but that did not feel right to me with this baby. So I switched to an upright hold. For me, that made a dramatic improvement in accuracy. I was more accurate with this slingshot than with any other in my collection. If I had to choose one of my slingshots for hunting, this would be it. It really smacks the ammo out there with authority ... and as I said, I was more accurate with this one than with any of my others.

I do think it is overpriced, compared to other wrist-braced slingshots on the market ... $41. But I do not regret the purchase in the least. It is comfortable in my hand, the finish is very smooth, it is light, and for me it is very accurate.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good charles im still need to get a dankung


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I was wondering if the sights were worth a spit...but I guess you're shooting it vertically as opposed to gang...er, uh...I mean, sideways


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those ones are really nice. I saw a chinese slingshot competition on youtube and a bunch of those guys were using similar or the same slingshot.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles, can you remove the brace?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

dgui said:


> Charles, can you remove the brace?


Yes you can. The handle is in two parts, a front and a back, held together with 4 screws. Simply remove the screws, take the handle apart, remove the brace, put the handle back together, and then replace the screws.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> I was wondering if the sights were worth a spit...but I guess you're shooting it vertically as opposed to gang...er, uh...I mean, sideways


I did not play with the sights enough to really be able to tell. But I see no reason why they would not be perfectly effective if you are shooting sideways.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Wat a beauty, im happy to hear that u are enjoying it







!.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice, sometimes I m not gettin much accuracy with sniper type slingshots


----------

